# Pedestrian zones around the world



## luisgustavo

México City.


----------



## skyridgeline

*"Chinatown", Singapore*

By Michael_Spencer










By iii_kkk5


----------



## Manila-X

Other pedestrian zones around Metro Manila. These are located in the city's old downtown.

Hidalgo St, Quiapo, this is where you can buy cameras of all sorts at a cheaper price,




























Divisoria, where you can buy cheap goods and clothes,




























Baclaran,


----------



## BringMe

^^ Ugh god

I wouldn't like to walk there :s


----------



## Manila-X

BringMe said:


> ^^ Ugh god
> 
> I wouldn't like to walk there :s


These areas are among the densest places in this planet.

I wouldn't either unless there is something I need to buy in that area. Hidalgo Street is more pleasant among these streets. The fact cameras here are cheaper, this is where I bought my Canon EOS 350-D back in 2006.

There are more pleasant areas in Metro Manila with lots of pedestrian activity. but are not pedestrian zones. 

Though Bonifacio High Street is more pleasant and a complete contrast to the pics above.


----------



## Neungz

Khaosan Road, Bangkok


Khaosan Road #1 by Harry Haze, on Flickr


Bangkok - Khaosan Road by Andy Kaye, on Flickr


Bangkok - Khaosan Road by Andy Kaye, on Flickr


Bangkok - Khaosan Road by Andy Kaye, on Flickr


Bangkok, Khaosan Road by selinavanloon, on Flickr


----------



## weava

As someone who lives in the US and loves being able to drive everywhere, pedestrian zones look like a pain not being able to park at your destination.
They do occasionally close streets here for art fairs such as the "plaza art fair" that we had this weekend but I don't know of any pedestrian only zones in the midwest US.


----------



## Manila-X

Khaosan Road in Bangkok is not completely a pedestrian zone. The fact you see automobiles or tuktuks in the pics.


----------



## Manila-X

weava said:


> As someone who lives in the US and loves being able to drive everywhere, pedestrian zones look like a pain not being able to park at your destination.
> They do occasionally close streets here for art fairs such as the "plaza art fair" that we had this weekend but I don't know of any pedestrian only zones in the midwest US.


Chicago still has the most pedestrian activity of any midwest US cities. Especially in the downtown area. 

But I rarely saw any pedestrian zones there except Maxwell Street especially when there is a market happening.

Even New York does not have any pedestrian zone though Times Square has been converted into one on occasions.


----------



## bartolovic

Melbourne is pretty poor in this regard to pedestrian only areas. It's getting better though with time. It's a car centric mentality here. Large city and doubt the local city council will total cut off the roads to pedestrians in the CBD.


----------



## Manila-X

bartolovic said:


> Melbourne is pretty poor in this regard to pedestrian only areas. It's getting better though with time. It's a car centric mentality here. Large city and doubt the local city council will total cut off the roads to pedestrians in the CBD.


Just like North American cities, Australian cities are car centric with pedestrian oriented downtowns.

Melbourne already has the vibrant laneways, which I consider pedestrian zones.


----------



## bartolovic

That's right Manila x. But lane ways don't cut it not matter how nice they are. We need to do more to entice walkers, public transport and bicycle riders. 

I do drive a car by would have no issue leaving it on the boundary and getting a tram (i didnt have a car a total of 5 years liing in the inner cory) It would also help with those who do drive and have no clue how to drive in the CBD which irritate us all.


----------



## earthJoker

Manila-X said:


> Just like North American cities, Australian cities are car centric with pedestrian oriented downtowns.
> 
> Melbourne already has the vibrant laneways, which I consider pedestrian zones.


Those lanes are nice, and especially the cafés and restaurants there, but if Melbourne wants to be compared with European pedestian zones they should get rid of most of the traffic between Elisabet and Swantsen from Findlers up to Longsdale or maybe even La Trobe Street.


----------



## Slartibartfas

Manila-X said:


> Chicago still has the most pedestrian activity of any midwest US cities. Especially in the downtown area.
> 
> But I rarely saw any pedestrian zones there except Maxwell Street especially when there is a market happening.
> 
> Even New York does not have any pedestrian zone though Times Square has been converted into one on occasions.


Actually Broadway around Time Square is to be transformed into a lasting pedestrian zone in parts and largely traffic reduced side street in other parts. Currently its closed off already but still has a rather temporary feel. I am looking forward when this temporary look is exchanged for a real pedestrian redesign. 

The pedestrian traffic has already changed and while you were once pushed across the sidewalks, without even having time to look up, you'll find now enough space to take a moment for looking at the panorama around you. Don't get it wrong, Time Square is still a really busy and vibrant place.


----------



## Aerin

I love pedestrianized streets and wish there are more of them. I've really liked Karntner Strasse in Vienna--very bustling, even late at night or on Sundays, when most of the shops are closed.


Kärntner Straße, Wien by t.aoki, on Flickr


Kärntner Straße in Vienna by Chronovial, on Flickr


Venice is not too bad also 


venezia streets by *helmen, on Flickr





Manila-X said:


> Chicago still has the most pedestrian activity of any midwest US cities. Especially in the downtown area.
> 
> But I rarely saw any pedestrian zones there except Maxwell Street especially when there is a market happening.
> 
> Even New York does not have any pedestrian zone though Times Square has been converted into one on occasions.


I don't think that US has a lot of true pedestrianized streets? I can only think of Boston.


----------



## bartolovic

earthJoker said:


> Those lanes are nice, and especially the cafés and restaurants there, but if Melbourne wants to be compared with European pedestian zones they should get rid of most of the traffic between Elisabet and Swantsen from Findlers up to Longsdale or maybe even La Trobe Street.


Exactly!


----------



## Manila-X

Aerin said:


> I don't think that US has a lot of true pedestrianized streets? I can only think of Boston.


Like I posted before, *Third Street Promenade* in Los Angeles (Santa Monica) is a perfect example. And this is a car centric city. 

Though I find it less exciting especially when the bookstore and record bars that I often visit are already gone


----------



## Manila-X

Slartibartfas said:


> Actually Broadway around Time Square is to be transformed into a lasting pedestrian zone in parts and largely traffic reduced side street in other parts. Currently its closed off already but still has a rather temporary feel. I am looking forward when this temporary look is exchanged for a real pedestrian redesign.
> 
> The pedestrian traffic has already changed and while you were once pushed across the sidewalks, without even having time to look up, you'll find now enough space to take a moment for looking at the panorama around you. Don't get it wrong, Time Square is still a really busy and vibrant place.


Times Square is fine as it is. And to me, a Disneyfied Times Square is better compared to back in the 70s.


----------



## Aerin

Manila-X said:


> Like I posted before, *Third Street Promenade* in Los Angeles (Santa Monica) is a perfect example. And this is a car centric city.
> 
> Though I find it less exciting especially when the bookstore and record bars that I often visit are already gone


Sorry, I must have overlooked your post regarding Third Street Promenade. That one is a pretty nice area (well Santa Monica in general is quite nice). I was also thinking of El Prado in San Diego's Balboa Park:

El Prado, Balboa Park, San Diego by Gregg Parry, on Flickr

I think there are a lot of places in the United States that could be (or should be) pedestrianized--Sacramento's Old Town for one.


Old Town Sacramento by prayitno, on Flickr


----------



## Manila-X

*Olivera Street* is another one. In fact this is LA's historic centre,



















Another is *Santee Alley* in Downtown LA.










Santa Monica is a nice place especially within the pier. That is where I go during the weekend when I'm in LA.

El Prado on the other hand is not really those typical pedestrian zones that you see in these pics. It is more of a walkway, not the usual where you have shops, restaurants, bars, etc.


----------



## the spliff fairy

in much of northern Europe the centre of almost every town is pedestrianised, or closed off to traffic (only vehicles allowed are delivery vans for the shops).

All my own pix.

This is Helsingor, Denmark










the capital, Copenhagen (Stroget is the longest pedestrianised street in the world)










sister city of Malmo, Sweden



















Oslo (which has several pedestrian only islands)


















Brighton, UK



















St Ives, UK










Nantes, France

















Antibes, France


























Cannes



















Bologna, Italy




























Modena, Italy




























Parma


----------



## Minato ku

the spliff fairy said:


> the capital, Copenhagen (Stroget is the longest pedestrianised street in the world)


Well, I doubt of that, especially when the pedestrian Rue Sainte Catherine in Bordeaux is 100m longer.


Shopping in Bordeaux par ant217, sur Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

wow, that's just ped-mad


----------



## the spliff fairy

My pix

London's South Bank


































































































x


----------



## the spliff fairy

There are also over 300 markets that take over and close the city's streets


----------



## nattanlg12

*SAN LUIS POTOSI, MÉXICO*​
It has one of the longest pedestrian zones in AMerica: Hidalgo street-Guadalupe's Avenue, it has a lenght of 2.4 km aprox of a beautiful pedestrian zone that ends with a barrroque style chapel:








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-QMMfuK-04ZM/T84BPh7VEII/AAAAAAAACKg/8L0Mwo9CCpk/s1600/****.jpg











































Also in SLp's historic centre:


----------



## Slartibartfas

the spliff fairy said:


>


Enzis in über hip parts of London?!
Incredible. Vienna as trend setter? The end of the world must be near. 

(What the hell are Enzis?)


----------



## earthJoker

Slartibartfas said:


> Enzis in über hip parts of London?!
> Incredible. Vienna as trend setter? The end of the world must be near.


Over here Vienna is considered as cool, at least since Kruder & Dorfmeister.


----------



## the spliff fairy

those Enzis are fantastic, they've been plonked haphazardly around the National Theatre area, and very popular. Just about anyone sitting on them becomes an immediate photo op. I love how they mirror the sculpture behind too.


----------



## Spikespiegel

Minato ku said:


> Well, I doubt of that, especially when the pedestrian Rue Sainte Catherine in Bordeaux is 100m longer.
> 
> 
> Shopping in Bordeaux par ant217, sur Flickr


According to wikipedia, Rue Sainte Catherine is 1.2 km. long, which means it is 2 km. shorter than the 3.2 km. long Strøget.


----------



## Slartibartfas

the spliff fairy said:


> those Enzis are fantastic, they've been plonked haphazardly around the National Theatre area, and very popular. Just about anyone sitting on them becomes an immediate photo op. I love how they mirror the sculpture behind too.


Cool. It seems they work there the same way as they work in Vienna. It is fascinating how such a simple design can be so versatile and successful.

In Vienna the Enzis are getting fewer and fewer though and are being replaced by Enzos. (There was a big fire because the Enzis are not fireproof - without casualties luckily. Enzos were designed to overcome that weakness among others). They function the very same way however and you can staple and group them in all sorts of funny ways. Their home, the Museumsquartier (MQ) has become something like the open living room for young artsy people and students alike. 

Btw, are they known by their name "Enzi" in London?









http://www.flickr.com/photos/museumsquartierwien/5550386648/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## the spliff fairy

oh wow. I want one for my city.

This is what the public realm should be all about. The 'living room' within society.

It highlights that the city is not just about moneymaking or power, but being social.


----------



## Slartibartfas

^^ What do you want? Enzos or a whole MQ? Doesn't London have already something similar?


----------



## Minato ku

Spikespiegel said:


> According to wikipedia, Rue Sainte Catherine is 1.2 km. long, which means it is 2 km. shorter than the 3.2 km. long Strøget.


Strøget is 1.1 km long.
I don't know where you get the 2.1 other km ?


----------



## the spliff fairy

Slartibartfas said:


> ^^ What do you want? Enzos or a whole MQ? Doesn't London have already something similar?


Enzos. Theyre not known as Enzis here, just benches.

And yep, we already have a museum quarter, Albertopolis.


----------



## dj4life

*Drottninggatan/The Queen's street* - a major pedestrian street in Stockholm, Sweden. It stretches north from the bridge Riksbron at Norrström, in the district of Norrmalm, to Observatorielunden in the district of Vasastaden.
The major part of the street is car-free and lined-up with numerous stores and shops, one of the largest being the Åhléns City department store. During summer, the street is often crowded with tourists.


Stockholm by Dominuz, on Flickr


Stockholm by Dominuz, on Flickr


Stockholm 2012 672 by docsineado, on Flickr


Street Photography in Stockholm by dcarlbom, on Flickr


Suspended Lights (Color) by photo.klick, on Flickr

It is worth mentioning that Stockholm is a pedestrian and bicycle-friendly city, however the car traffic is intense, too.


----------



## Spikespiegel

Minato ku said:


> Strøget is 1.1 km long.
> I don't know where you get the 2.1 other km ?


That is only the main stretch (which is 1.2km long). Strøget includes a lot of different streets (where most are laid end to end to form the main stretch): Frederiksberggade, Nygade, Vimmelskaften, Amagertorv, Østergade, Købmagergade, Kultorvet, Frederiksborggade, Fiolstræde and Jorcks Passage. I am sure I am forgetting some too. In total, Strøget is 3.2 km. long (Strøget is not the name of the street, but the name of the entire pedestrian zone. The main stretch, consists of the first four roads mentioned).


----------



## Minato ku

^^ So, it is not a single street but a set of several streets. 
Strøget is only 1.1 km long.
Excepted the Frederiksberggade, Nygade, Vimmelskaften, Amagertorv and Østergade included in the 1.1km of the main street, the rest are different streets.

Saying that Strøget is the longest pedestrian street in the world is wrong because it is not a single street or axis.
I am sure that we can find similar number or even higher if we combine the streets of the main pedestrian area of some european cities.

Already in Bordeaux, you can add 
the 750m long Rue de la Porte Dijeaux, 
the 450m Rue des 3 Conils
the 350m Cours de l'Intendance.
the 300m Rue Parlement Saint-Pierre.
the 150m Rue Tombe l'Oly
etc... that's already 3.2km.
All these streets have a connection with Rue Saint Cathernine.


----------



## the spliff fairy

There are plans to pedestrianise Oxford St, London's main shopping artery. Every Christmas they do so anyway, plus Regent St. The crowds are enormous, 2 million a day.











































In summer Regent St has several traffic free festivals





































There also critical mass days and naked bike rides that effectively shut down the capital's road systems, giving thousands of Londoners a chance to cycle round the centre


----------



## earthJoker

the spliff fairy said:


> There also critical mass days and naked bike rides that effectively shut down the capital's road systems, giving thousands of Londoners a chance to cycle round the centre


Naked bike rides? :naughty:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Queen Street, Brisbane. Former car thoroughfare, now pedestrian haven. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicprins/6657279355/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicprins/6584339611/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericinsf/3977510554/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicprins/7267593192/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigjewell/3127301149/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Slartibartfas

We have that in Vienna as well but no where near that scale of nudity. I think here police does not tolerate absolute nudity. One sock is considered minimum, for males at least, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Lincoln Road | Miami Beach*


----------



## the spliff fairy

Very nice


----------



## Occit

*SABANA GRANDE, CARACAS*

_Source: http://www.blosodi.com.ve/2011/07/11/fotos-conozca-la-nueva-cara-del-bulevar-de-sabana-grande/_


----------



## Manila-X

How about *Jakarta*? :lol:


----------



## gabrielbabb

Madero Street in Mexico City


----------



## kevo123

Manila-X said:


> How about *Jakarta*? :lol:


excuse me, your statement "how about jakarta" sounds rather annoying or are trying to invite Jakarta to this post? but from the first page of your post you seem to know we're not-so pedestrian friendly and let me ask you why Jakarta? yes the sidewalk are empty and im not trying to show-off here however despite the city being car-centric doesn't mean its not completely pedestrian unfriendly... im sorry if i misunderstood or something however that is my point of view on your posts... all i can see there is you are somehow underestimating our city and its not like Manila itself is a huge pedestrian paradise... on every thread i've seen you seem to always somehow bring up Jakarta on your list to be compared to your precious big glorious Manila hno: 

here are some pedestrian friendly area in Jakarta not alot but there is
Pasar Baru

















Monas (does city square counts?)

















old town:







by detik.com







imageshack.us


----------



## kevo123

Manila-X said:


> Other pedestrian zones around Metro Manila. These are located in the city's old downtown.
> 
> Hidalgo St, Quiapo, this is where you can buy cameras of all sorts at a cheaper price,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divisoria, where you can buy cheap goods and clothes,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baclaran,


oh for God's sake that is a marketplace, even Jakarta would be as crowded as that thing



Manila-X said:


> Khaosan Road in Bangkok is not completely a pedestrian zone. The fact you see automobiles or tuktuks in the pics.


with people walking around like that yes it is


----------



## Manila-X

kevo123 said:


> oh for God's sake that is a marketplace, even Jakarta would be as crowded as that thing
> 
> 
> 
> with people walking around like that yes it is


Some areas such as Hidalgo St. and Divisoria are not technically marketplaces though it has it's own share of sidewalk vendors. 

Hidalgo St. for example is camera haven and is a popular place for photographers with it's line-up of discount camera stores.


----------



## Manila-X

kevo123 said:


> excuse me, your statement "how about jakarta" sounds rather annoying or are trying to invite Jakarta to this post? but from the first page of your post you seem to know we're not-so pedestrian friendly and let me ask you why Jakarta? yes the sidewalk are empty and im not trying to show-off here however despite the city being car-centric doesn't mean its not completely pedestrian unfriendly... im sorry if i misunderstood or something however that is my point of view on your posts... all i can see there is you are somehow underestimating our city and its not like Manila itself is a huge pedestrian paradise... on every thread i've seen you seem to always somehow bring up Jakarta on your list to be compared to your precious big glorious Manila hno:


That post was like *a long time ago* and my mentality of Jakarta has changed ever since. 

Yes I admit that the only thing I bash about your city is that being car-centric and devoid of pedestrian activity in most parts. But again, that is the only thing I bash about Jakarta.

In other aspects such as development and organization, etc., I find your city impressive!


----------



## kevo123

^^
ok.... its fine since you admit it, we do know our city has too many problems especially in its pedestrian friendly side but its not wrong to be car-centric,the citizen themself desperately wanted to get out from the traffic too you know... its not like we're enjoying this situation, thats why we held the car free day on weekly basis, so that people can enjoy the city more *on foot*..... there are alot of improvement done since you visited there before... they actually fixed alot of the pedestrian thankfully... and adding few more too, although still not so much pedestrian zone particularly the old town is the only well-known zone and couple of market streets


----------



## VITORIA MAN

san sebastian (E)








malaga (E)








http://www.sansebastianturismo.com/info/sansebastianturismo/turismo_imagenes.nsf/fwFoto?ReadForm&idAlbum=WEBR-7RSEBN&idSubAlbum=&idElemento=TPRA-7TTC8E&idioma=cas&id=T


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Pitt Street Mall, Sydney









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sacrelegious/5921816691/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/8314762508/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eihk/7601945164/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Martin Place, Sydney









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exograms/8921447284/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alefixy/9239644496/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Eric Offereins

Lijnbaan Rotterdam, a place that desperately needs redevelopment:



CitizenAJ said:


> Iets doen met de daken van de Lijnbaan lijkt me een interessante opdracht.
> Foto's genomen tijdens Motel Mozaique.


----------



## kevo123

Cihampelas walk Bandung
[URL="


----------



## Darryl

I love pedestrian zones/streets. Two of the best I've been to are in Copenhagen, Denmark and Cologne, Germany. They both were huge and crowded.

I live in the US where there is hardly any such thing. :bash:

Our US cities seem so much less interesting and vibrant than European ones as a result. Of course cities like NYC are exceptions, but go to most other US cities and the lack of street life is really notable.


----------



## Slartibartfas

^^ The US has a number of cities, other than NYC, with vibrant street life, at least in certain quarters. Its shocking however how many major US cities don't. Thats true.


----------



## Babser

Considering LA being mentioned a lot i wonder why nobody has mentioned Venice Beach. Very nice in the day. Maybe not so nice in the evening.

I think most old world towns have pedestrian streets and zones. Xintindi in Shanghai and all of Venice (Italy) also come to mind. Narrow streets in picturesque surroundings often deserve to be pedestrianized. 

In Denmark nearly all old towns of 20.000+ have a pedestrian street. Unfortunately many newer suburbs also got pedestrian streets and they are awful, empty, windblown and crime ridden. They resemble the example from Rotterdam but with less people and density.


----------



## Galro

The historic downtown of Bergen, Norway got many charming and narrow alleys which are pedestrianized. Not that you would be able to fit a car through them anyway. 


Bergen, Norway, July 25, 2010 by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Bergen by tidseline, on Flickr


Bergen 2001 by mm-j, on Flickr


0011 The Bryggen Bergen harbour by lynda mallett, on Flickr


Bredenbecksmauet Alley (HDR) by Gunnar Helliesen, on Flickr


Narrow alley off Strandgaten, Bergen by Buitre Veloz, on Flickr


P7030879 by Florian Demmer, on Flick


DSC_0114 by lou 46130, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/torel78/6141043942/sizes/l/​


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992

djbowen said:


> This is a park. This is not a pedestrian district with shops, restaurants, homes, etc.


It's not a park. It's a riverfront where only pedestrians can walk. To be precise, at 11.5 kms (on both banks) it is one of the longest continuous river-fronts in the world. 

Its still under development but there are certain stretches coming up which will house shopping centers, food courts, amusement parks, water sports etc. 

We are talking about pedestrian zones after all.


----------



## Fro7en

*Rue Cler Paris*


















And occasionaly the best street in the world is car free..


----------



## Nasu no Beronika

*Florida Steet, Buenos Aires, Argentina











Source: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...es.jpg/1280px-Calle_Florida,_Buenos_Aires.jpg
*


----------



## Nasu no Beronika

*Florida Street, Buenos Aires, Argentina











https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ias_Pacifico.jpg/1280px-Galerias_Pacifico.jpg
*


----------



## Fro7en

Nasu no Beronika said:


> *Florida Street, Buenos Aires, Argentina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ias_Pacifico.jpg/1280px-Galerias_Pacifico.jpg
> *


Buenos Aires has so much Haussmann styled buildings!


----------



## Dober_86

*Bolshaya Pokrovskaya st., Nizhny Novgorod, Russia*

XIX century









Present day




































The street provides an apt vista of a tower of Nizhny Novgorod Kremlin








_http://benzinych.ru/benzin/14916_


----------



## Dober_86

A bit more on *Bolshaya Pokrovskaya st., Nizhny Novgorod, Russia*

The pedestrian zone starts here



























At one point a streetcar line intersects 





















































_http://poputi.su/article.php?id=213
_

Total walking distance of the street amounts to over 1,23 km.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^nice. Looks like a city where World Cup tourists will enjoy coming in 2018. 

How would you rate NN among Russian cities that are not Moscow or St Pete's?


----------



## rpuleo

*Pedestrian walks in Caracas*

here one of the most important pedestrian walks in Caracas, made with a neoclassical inspiration during the fifties. What do you think? isn't beautiful? 
This a 4km walk starts in Plaza de Las Tres Gracias the square with the three ladies and the watter mirror (The Three Graces by Pietro Ceccarelli) and then the walk with blue mosaics leading to the "Paseo Los Proceres) a walk with monuments pictured below. It is an incredible walk, in the heart of the city. A very agreeable secret in a not well known city.


----------



## diyjateng

^^ sadly few people walk there (am I right?)


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA *#1*

*TYPICAL STANDARD :*



































































​


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA *#2*

*NON STANDARD :*

*Jalan Jenderal Sudirman > Sampoerna Strategic Square*





































*Jalan DR. Satrio > Kuningan City*











*Jalan H.R. Rasuna Said > Kawasan Epicentrum*



































​


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA *#3* Walking at Night (All pictures were taken in July 2015)

*Northern Part of Jalan Jenderal Sudirman :*































































​


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA *#4* Walking at Night (All pictures were taken in July 2015)

*Arround Thamrin and Sudirman:*









Sidewalk in front of Japanese Embassy.









Sidewalk in front of Wisma Nusantara.









Sidewalk in front of Grand Hyatt









Sidewalk in southfront of Plaza Indonesia.









Side walk in front of Kempinski Residences.









Sidewalk toward Grand Indonesia Shopping Town.













​


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ These are not pedestrian zones as far as I can see, they look like normal streets...


----------



## Jack Fruit

^^
sorry, I thought "pedestrian sidewalk" included as a subject of discussion in this forum.


----------



## gabrielbabb

..


----------



## Buffaboy

This was the Pedestrian Mall in Buffalo, New York:










Unfortunately, it didn't work as well as it would have in say a European on Asian city because the Buffalo area is almost entirely reliant on cars, and not the six-mile Metro Rail pictured above and below. And as you can see, 30 years after its inception, cars were put back on the streets:


----------



## Jack Fruit

*BANDUNG* West Java, Indonesia.


----------



## castermaild55

in case of tokyo, around most of stations are like this


----------



## VITORIA MAN

these streets in tokyo look very clean


----------



## Filou

I just discovered this threat. So I present here the Brussels carfree zone. Most of the streets are temporarly in anticipation of the complete refurbishment netx year.
It is said that Brussels now has the second largest carfree zone in the world, after Venice.































































Beenhouwersstraat



Grétrystraat







Muntplein







Leopoldstraat



Martelarenplein



Sint-Michielsstraat



Nieuwstraat





Even doorsteken naar De Brouckère































Here some images of how it will look like after the works next year:


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## tateyb

I just read about the Leefstraten (temporarily closed residential streets) in Ghent, Belgium. Has anybody seen those projects?


----------



## Slartibartfas

These are great news. Brussels is apparently doing a lot of repairing a lot of urban places, at least in the centre, which were ravaged by car friendly policies of past ages.


----------



## ArchiMos

Moscow new pedestrian friendly streets:














































From http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/


----------



## ArchiMos

from: http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/


----------



## Fro7en

Moscow is beautiful! Unique architecture and look.


----------



## ArchiMos

More of new pedestrian friendly streets from Moscow historic centre





































from: http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/


----------



## ArchiMos

Moscow, new look of Trimfalnaya square after refurbishment.























































from: http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/


----------



## Slartibartfas

This is a very nice refurbishment in Moscow. The only drawback is that the people do not seem to know the concept of a bike lane, at all. Pedestrians are totally ignoring it, or is it supposed to be merely a legalized side walk drive for cyclists?


----------



## crazy-driver

Slartibartfas said:


> This is a very nice refurbishment in Moscow. The only drawback is that the people do not seem to know the concept of a bike lane, at all. Pedestrians are totally ignoring it, or is it supposed to be merely a legalized side walk drive for cyclists?


Yes, there is a problem. Also in some places bike paths are poorly designed, so there is no space for pedestrians.


----------



## Dober_86

*130 Kvartal (or Block 130) in Irkutsk, Siberia, Russia *














_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dubinets-a
_


----------



## Dober_86

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^nice. Looks like a city where World Cup tourists will enjoy coming in 2018.
> 
> How would you rate NN among Russian cities that are not Moscow or St Pete's?


Hehe, this is no easy question as there's an ever-ongoing debate about "the third capital of Russia". It's 2nd most popular thread on the Russsian forum of SSC which is almost 100,000 posts long now :lol: And there are around 10-12 contenders) Well, the least I can say is that NN could be in the top 7 to my taste.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ what's your own top?


----------



## Dober_86

*Vaynera st., Ekaterinburg, Russia*

A car-free street span is 0,99 km.









_http://7x7-journal.ru/post/33048
_


















_http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127910697&postcount=361
_


----------



## Dober_86

*Yoshkar Ola, Russia *

Pedestrian bridge across the Kokshaga 










Gogol st.










Pobedy (Victory) boulevard



























_http://industrius83.livejournal.com/6717.html_


----------



## Dober_86

*Ryazan, Russia*

Pochtovaya street












_http://romanovz.livejournal.com/43529.html_


----------



## Dober_86

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ what's your own top?


In no particular order, Yaroslavl, Ekaterinburg, Irkutsk, Perm, Khabarovsk, Rostov-on-Don and Tobolsk. Some could be replaced with Nizhny Novgorod and Tomsk, I dunno) All I can say all these places are picturesque and fascinating to my taste. 

Sure, I excluded my hometown as I cannot credit it without being unbiased


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^thanks!


----------



## Y.archbog

*BOGOTA . COLOMBIA*














































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=411318&page=56


----------



## detta.priyandika

*Jalan HR. Muhammad (Sisi Selatan)*


Jalur Pedestrian - Jalan HR. Muhammad (Sisi Selatan) by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr


Jalur Pedestrian - Jalan HR. Muhammad (Sisi Selatan) by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr


Jalur Pedestrian - Jalan HR. Muhammad (Sisi Selatan) by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr


Jalur Pedestrian - Jalan HR. Muhammad (Sisi Selatan) by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr


Jalur Pedestrian - Jalan HR. Muhammad (Sisi Selatan) by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr

*Jalan Raya Dharma Husada (Sisi Timur)*


Jalur Pedestrian - Jalan Raya Dharma Husada Indah (Sisi Timur) by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr


Jalan Raya Dharma Husada Indah (Sisi Timur) by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ that's a boardwalk along a street, not a pedestrian area...


----------



## BE0GRAD

ArchiMos said:


>


What's the point of bike lanes if they are crammed with pedestrians?


----------



## Mr_Dru

Amsterdam

Leidsestraat (+ tram)

Leidsestraat, Amsterdam by Max, on Flickr

Regulierbreestraat (+tram)

Regulierbreestraat by Ernst Kers, on Flickr

Damrak

Damrak by Angel Flores, on Flickrdimitriallegro, on Flickr

Kalverstraat

Kalverstraat Shopping, Amsterdam by Kevin Oliver, on Flickr


Kalverstraat by sandrosamigos, on Flickr


2010-04-24 Amsterdam- Kalverstraat 6 by Topaas, on Flickr

Nieuwendijk

Nieuwendijk, Amsterdam by Jennifer, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Here's hoping I live long enough to see this made permanent: 









https://twitter.com/Anne_Hidalgo/status/904267727174545408


----------



## renshapratama

From my live city, Jakarta - Indonesia


Pedestrian Mall in Kota Tua by Andrew Wee, on Flickr


20170221-DSC_0460.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr


20170221-DSC_0458.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr


20170222-DSC_0572.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr


Old Batavia Town Square by Andrew Wee, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ very nice, and real pedestrian areas for a change.


----------



## Arislu

*BUENOS AIRES*

*retiro neighborhood, Buenos Aires, Argentina.*
























]
























http://forotransportes.com/showthread.php?t=16543&page=53


----------



## Manila-X

Manila's old downtown!

Hidalgo Street, Quiapo


----------



## Salvatierra

Buenos Aires is working on redesigning a lot of the streets in the downtown area to be more pedestrian friendly, remodelations have been going on since 2013.

Most of them are not fully pedestrian but driving is limited only to people living/working in the area and speed is limited to 10km/h.









source


By 2019 the idea is to have this area completely done

Some pics.






























source










From the forumer ''Totu''










From the forumer Oscart



















From the forumer EMarg










From the forumer pulpoarg










From Brent Toderian

Some pics showing the before and after

If you want to see more we currently have like 4 theards running at the same time with this :nuts: one for each area.

Downtown
Once
Tribunales
Retiro

Im really hoping that they entend this to Recoleta, San Telmo and Constitucion and maybe some parts of Congreso.


----------



## Galro

The small pedestrian area in Damstredet in Oslo, Norway. 


Damstredet//01 by Fotonor, on Flickr


Damstredet by Zsófia Földvári, on Flickr


Untitled by Tega, on Flickr


Damstredet og trapp by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Damstredet i Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


Trangt mellom husene i Damstredet by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

As seen from outside of the pedestrian zone:

Fredensborgveien and Rosteds gate by lauren.massari, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Gamle (meaning Old) Stavanger in Stavanger, Norway.


Rogaland-2099 by image_less_ordinary, on Flickr


Stavanger old town and harbour 2 by Christian Kjelgaard, on Flickr


Preikestolen - Hostel, Ferry & Stavanger by Anton Wilson, on Flickr


The Summer Version ☼ by Ranveig Marie Photography, on Flickr


Old Stavanger by Vincent, on Flickr


Gamle Stavanger by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr


Gamle Stavanger by Orlando Jose de Castro Junior, on Flickr


0614-92 Gamle Stavanger by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

ok when I'm a billionaire I'm gonna add a little house in Stavanger to my portfolio. Might take out half my empire but totes worth it. I hear good fish in Norway, and everything's organic.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Not all organic. They have a good range but at least last year when I was in Oslo not everything was organic. Kinda like Sweden - fairly good offerings but not everything. Plus nearly all of it is imported.


----------



## Dober_86

Strelka Magazine presented its list of *best public spaces of Russia created in 2017*.

*1. Krasnodar Park*
Where: Krasnodar 
Authors: gmp International, Architekten von Gerkan, Marg und Partner






































*2. Kholkhlovskaya Square. *
Where: Moscow 
Authors: Irene Jiao-Rakitin & KB Strelka











* 3. Ural river embankment *
Where: Orenburg
Authors: PM Architek





























*4. Vezyolka embankment *
Where: Belgorod
Authors: KB Strelka 




















*5. Gorka Park *
Where: Moscow
Authors: Magley




















*6. Stroiteley Blvrd. *
Where: Kemerovo
Authors: KB Strelka


----------



## Dober_86

Strelka Magazine presented its list of *best public spaces of Russia created in 2017*.

*7. Zaryadye *
Where: Moscow 
Authors: Diller Scofidio + Renfro (USA), Hargreaves Associates, Citymakers, Transsolar Klima Engineering, Buro Happold






































*8. Rakhova Blvrd. *
Where: Saratov
Authors: SNOU Project & SaratovGrazhdanProekt 





























*9. ZARYA Factory public space *
Where: Vladivostok
Authors: Concrete Jungle + Skameyka architects





























*10. Yeltsin Center public space *
Where: Yekaterinburg
Authors: Ashot Karapetyan and Pyotr Lyubavin 











*11. Gorkino-Ometyevskiy forest, 2-nd phase *
Where: Kazan
Authors: Arhitekturnyi Desant


----------



## Harrown

Deptak w ZG by Krzysztof Czeronko








Zielona Góra, Lubusz voivodship, Poland


----------



## wakka12

Those norwegian cities are soo cute.

And , I guess I don't know that much about south america, but was really surprised by how beautiful buenos aires looks in those photos. Never knew it would have so many fine classical buildings. It looks more like paris than what I had in my mind, I thought it'd look more like rio de janeiro


----------



## citylover94

Boston has a few spots.

Downtown Crossing: The streets in and around the main shopping are of downtown Boston.










Streetview
Downtown Crossing

Quincy Marketplace: I am not sure if this really counts but these were regular streets until the renovation into an outdoor mall and it is now a pedestrianized area.


----------

